

More US youth have serious mental health issues than during Depression - edw519
http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5gBI4SQOMnufssMGrc6v-pd6P-iLw

======
sophacles
Isn't this an apples/oranges thing? Can we really compare mental illness as
defined/understood today with the 1930's? Back then psychology was in its
infancy. Wouldn't it make more sense that back then they just didn't know as
much, therefore didn't attach defects to kids as readily?

tl;dr -- this reeks of sensationalism and junk science.

------
gruseom
Article says, "there are more young people who _report_ anxiety and
depression". Headline says, "More of today's US youth _have_ serious mental
health issues". (Emphases added.) Talk about a non sequitur.

